
SkyNet – API for the Internet of things - tsudot
http://skynet.im/
======
bergie
Lots of similar concepts to what we do with NoFlo and MicroFlo in Flowhub
([http://flowhub.io/](http://flowhub.io/)) -- and actually interesting that
they went with the more limited editor from Node Red instead of our open
source UI ([https://github.com/noflo/noflo-ui](https://github.com/noflo/noflo-
ui))

Here's one fun IoT project we did in Flowhub:
[http://bergie.iki.fi/blog/ingress-table/](http://bergie.iki.fi/blog/ingress-
table/)

In any case, great that SkyNet is open source. I'll look at wrapping the APIs
to NoFlo components when I find a bit of time...

~~~
cmatthieu
Our Octoblu designer is a MUCH more robust version of NodeRED. It's multi-
tenant and sandboxed via Docker.

Our goal with NodeBLU was to release a very simple client-side designer that
didn't require setup and at the same time incorporated more client-side
technologies such as: WebRTC, Google Speech APIs, HTML5 notifications, Game
controllers, Chrome DB datastores, as well as SkyNet nodes.

~~~
bergie
Sounds very similar to NoFlo UI still. We have pretty much all those client-
side features as components already :-)

One thing that might be interesting to you is the protocol we use to talk
between UI and runtimes, and runtime-to-runtime:

[http://noflojs.org/documentation/protocol/](http://noflojs.org/documentation/protocol/)

------
je42
I wonder why MTQQ has been chosen as protocol. It seems that this protocol has
quite some deficiencies according to this article:
[http://vasters.com/clemensv/2014/06/02/MQTT+An+Implementers+...](http://vasters.com/clemensv/2014/06/02/MQTT+An+Implementers+Perspective.aspx)

------
platz
Http headers with usernames and passwords sent in the clear? Sounds like a
nightmare.

I was hoping for "TLS w/ pre-shared keys", where they embed a key on the chip,
to help against this. [http://t.co/9EFR8NtTPc](http://t.co/9EFR8NtTPc)
(0:46:00)

~~~
cmatthieu
We have a TLS certificate and support HTTPS on all REST APIs as well as
WebSocket API calls. It's your option as to whether or not you use SSL.

------
Artemis2
> SkyNet is powered by Node.JS

Great to see that the revolution is not for today

------
andymoe
Well, I have a flying robot company but out of respect we went with a
different name :-)

Cool stuff. I'm going to go bug them in IRC now.

~~~
cmatthieu
Awesome! #skynetim on freenode.net.

------
rakoo
So, everything goes to skynet.im ?

Is it possible to self-host such a hub ?

------
a_emme
Annnnd thats how it starts. I, for one, welcome our Cloud-based overlords.

